# [SOLVED] Wireless works, Wired doesn't :(



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

My main computer in the house is having issues. The laptops can connect via the wireless connection from the modem/router, and my old Dell can connect via wired connection. But, my custom PC cannot connect. It tries continually, but never connects. I've done ipconfig/all and it shows no ip address. I tried manually adding the ip address, but it said there was a conflict after a restart. 

I'm running WinXP SP3 on a system with an ASUS M4A79 Deluxe motherboard, Phenom II X4 925 processor, 4mb Ram, a 250gb HD and a 500gb slave. 

My internet is cable broadband thru my local cable company. They say everything looks good from their end, so it's my problem. The cable itself is good since the old Dell PC has internet if I disconnect my custom and run the cable over to it. So, it's gotta be this system. Oh, and I have internet if I use the ASUS Gateway Express, which bypasses the OS and goes straight to the internet. 

Here's the ipconfig/all data: 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-498160751
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-8C-37-C7-AF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

Shouldn't the IP Routing be "yes"? 

I greatly appreciate any help you can give me. I'm exhausted and have way too many things I need to get done. And I really need this computer to be online. My husband starts university tomorrow.  Thank you in advance. :sigh:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

ip routing should be no.

Do you get any other messages like a ip conflict exists?

Since autoconfiguration is enabled if you didn't get a response from the dhcp server you would be a auto assigned ip of 169.254.x.x and you only get 0.0.0.0

As an immediate work around consider doing a static ip assignment with the following info.

ip address 192.168.0.200 [well at the tope of the range so there shouldn't be a ip conflict]
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.0.1
dns 192.168.0.1

lets see if this gets you on the internet. Know how to change form dhcp to a static ip?


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Thank you so much for the reply! I'm trying that now. The other thing I tried, because I just assumed that the wireless was working since the laptops were online, was putting the netgear pci adapter back in. I was using it in the HP since I always ran hard wired on the main tower. 

So, I rediscovered why I should not assume things, especially with computers. /sigh The wireless doesn't work either. It also cannot find an ip address. /cry


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Oh, no ip conflicts. /sigh I thought it worked. It says it's connected, but when I open a browser, it says "Server not found". I'm getting very close to crying in frustration.  

The 1394 was disabled, so I re-enabled it as I couldn't remember if it was important, it also said "connected", but no actual connection. The wireless continues to try to acquire a network address, to no avail. I know that the 1394 is not actually an internet connection, even tho it says it is connected at 400mbps. 

What do you suggest I do next?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Hi Moondancer1,

You may try to uninstall the Realtek Adapter from Device Manager. Restart your computer and let Windows XP reinstall the Driver for you. It will also be a good idea to update your Realtek driver to the latest.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Ok, I'll do that tonight when I get home. The Realtek does have the latest driver as far as I know, but I'll check again to be certain. Thank you!

Elizabeth


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

In that case, please locate your driver to be found at Realtek site.


Moondancer1 said:


> Ok, I'll do that tonight when I get home. The Realtek does have the latest driver as far as I know, but I'll check again to be certain. Thank you!
> 
> Elizabeth


Please keep us posted Elizabeth.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Thank you very much for the link. I did find an update for the realtek and I downloaded it to my laptop for transfer via thumb drive to my pc. We'll see if that does the trick shortly.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

no go. I removed it completely and rebooted, then updated the driver using Realtek's installer program. Once again, all to no avail. I am completely at a loss. I'm considering doing a system restore and seeing if I can go back to a point before this happened without losing too much. Duh... I'm really tired. Except for programs, I can just move what I don't want to lose to my jump drive.  

What do you think? Or do you have another suggestion?


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Wouldn't let me do a system restore.  said that system restore couldn't save something and to restart my computer. So, I did that and clicked on System Restore again. Same message. /sigh 

what now?


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Still nothing. I am completely at a loss. I have messaged tech support at Realtek to see if they have any ideas. 

Anyone here have any other suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Lets try something else:

Verify that all your Network Services are Started including their dependencies from Control Panel.
Click on start and type services.msc press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista and 7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation
====================
If above Services are Started and didn't resolve your issue, let's proceed in running *chkdsk*.

If none of the above works, you may try a diff NIC they are very reasonable.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

DHCP Client was not started, so I started it
Network Location Awareness was not started and would not let me start it. It says "Could not start the Network Location Awareness (NLA) service on Local Computer. Error 127: The specified procedure could not be found. 
Network DDE and Network DDE DSDM are disabled and I cannot enable them although these two items are not listed on my win7 laptop and you didn't mention them. 
I think everything else was started. I don't know what to do about the NLA not working, so I will wait for your advice. Thank you so much for your help thus far.

Elizabeth


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

It seems there is a problem with your router, I don't think that all of your computers suddenly stopped working.

Reset your Router by holding the blue/red/black key at the back of your router for 10s.

Connect any device laptop/computer via cable just only one this time.

Go to Command Prompt, just go to Run and type "cmd" than okay.

Type "ipconfig /all" and post the results here.

If you have ip addresses alright than do a ping to 4.2.2.2 just by typing "ping 4.2.2.2" and send us the results here.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Ok, I tried netsh winsock reset and got a popup window that said: "The procedure entry point MigrateWinsockConfiguration could not be located in the Dynamic Link Library MSWSOCK.dll. 
In the Dos window I got: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>netsh winsock reset
The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: IFMON.DLL. 
The following command was not found: winsock reset.

This is where I'm at now. 

Oh, I also ran chkdsk and got the response that the volume looked good and didn't need checked, but I could /p and check it anyway, if I wanted. I didn't. 

I found a forum which said that my problem is sometimes caused by removing things added by internet sites, etc. that might add things not really wanted, and/or by removing such things. Sometimes partial files are left and mess things up. Some people were reloading the OS or formatting, which I really don't want to do. /sigh But, I also have noticed that while I've been trying to fix this problem, my logon has changed from the whole desktop with user buttons to the original logon window with user name line and password line.  I tried to do a repair for windows, but I must not have done it right, because it never gave me a repair option. 

I'm too tired to cry.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

sorry, didn't see your response, helium. No, it's just my "main tower" as I call it. I built this system as I could afford it this last Spring, so it's the newest one. I started to do a rebuild on the original, and ended up buying everything new, even the case, lol. The 2 laptops and the 2 older pcs connect just fine. ipconfig/all still gives me the same info, no ip address, no submask, and no gateway.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

I have now tried WinsockxpFix and now have an ip address at least for part of it. I am copying the ipconfig/all info here. I have no clue where the Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface thing came from.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SILVERBIRCH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-8C-37-C7-AF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.12
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.116.46.115
24.205.192.61
 24.205.224.36
?
?
?
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 30, 2011 2:19:50 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 30, 2011 3:19:50 A
M

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-6C-31-4F-13
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
?
?

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 4.2.2.2

Pinging 4.2.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 4.2.2.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

I don't know if I'm closer to having it fixed or not. But, there is still no connectivity. :*(


Elizabeth


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

no gateway means no internet

put the entries I gave you in post #2 and then post your ipconfig /all again so we can confirm those settings.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

When I used those entries at that time, Wand3r3r, it changed nothing. I can do it again and see what happens now, tho. I'm headed home shortly and will try it again.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Here it is. It says it's connected, but it lies. There is no connectivity when I open a browser. The wireless is still missing an ip address completely. :*(



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SILVERBIRCH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-8C-37-C7-AF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.200
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
?
?
?

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-6C-31-4F-13
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
?
?

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

I also ran a test on the winsock. Here are the results:
C:\DOCUME~1\OWNER>netdiag/test:winsock
.......
Computer Name: SILVERBIRCH
DNS Host Name: SILVERBIRCH
System info : Windows 2000 Professional (Build 2600)
Processor : x86 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD
List of installed hotfixes :
(I cut out this 4 pg list, but can put it back if you want)

Netcard queries test . . . . . . . : Passed
[WARNING] The net card 'Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter' may not be working.

Per interface results:

Adapter : Local Area Connection 5

Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

Adapter : Wireless Network Connection 4

Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

Global results:

Domain membership test . . . . . . : Passed
Dns domain name is not specified.
Dns forest name is not specified.

NetBT transports test. . . . . . . : Failed
List of NetBt transports currently configured:
[FATAL] Unable to retrieve transport list from Redir. [NERR_WkstaNotStarted]

Winsock test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed

The command completed successfully

C:\DOCUME~1\OWNER>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Click on Dependencies Tab and make sure that the Dependencies Services are also started. 


> Network Location Awareness was not started and would not let me start it. It says "Could not start the Network Location Awareness (NLA) service on Local Computer. Error 127: The specified procedure could not be found.


Also, Post# 12, did you run *chkdsk*?


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Yes, I did. Post #15, "... I got the response that the volume looked good and didn't need checked, but I could /p and check it anyway, if I wanted."

I've been working on this problem for over a week now and I'm sick to death of it. I've researched this every night for hours and tried so many things in addition to what's been suggested here. Nothing has worked. I emailed RealTek twice at the email address listed for the problem I'm having and received no response. Which means I will not buy Realtek in the future if I can avoid it. 

At this point I think I will reload windows and see what happens with that. I don't want to lose everything, but I'm tired of this. I've repaired my registry, I've replaced missing files, I've reset, reset, reset, & reset. If reloading WinXP doesn't work, I'm going to format c:\ and do a clean install. And then spend days reloading all the other software I've put on this hard drive in the last 5 years. (It had the os on it when I built the new one, so it's the master of the two) 

Although I could load WinXP on the other hard drive and make it the master. It is twice the size of the other, and newer. The hardest part will be the service packs since microsoft is no longer providing them. (I think) I'll wait for a little while to see if any of you have further suggestions. As I said before, I am very grateful for all of your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Have we asked what type of AV, Firewall or Security software you have installed?

Instead of reinstalling your OS, why not try a new network adapter as they are very reasonable, return it if doesn't work. 
Not unless this has been tried?


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Oh, and yes, I tried to make sure all the dependencies were on, but I got error messages on that also. NLA Service dependencies are AFD and TCP/IP Protocol Driver / IPSEC driver. IPSEC Services were started, and the driver is present, as are all the dll and system files, except nlasvc.dll. I downloaded that file and transferred it to the pc's windows/system32 folder, but that didn't work, either. /sigh


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

no, I don't think you've asked about my av, firewall, etc. I'm running Webroot Anti-virus with Spysweeper. As for a new adapter, it'll have to be VERY reasonable as I'm very nearly flat broke right now and threatening a class action suit and full audit against my bank.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

No problem...:grin:
For either a laptop or desktop computer you may take a look at this USB adapter.
USB 2.0 Ethernet 10/100 Network LAN RJ45 Adapter:Amazon:Electronics

For a desktop computer, a PCI network card will be best. Find out first if you have at least one spare PCI slot.
TRENDnet Gigabit PCI Adapter Card TEG-PCITXR:Amazon:Electronics

You may also try going to the nearby electronic store, return it if it didn't work.


Moondancer1 said:


> no, I don't think you've asked about my av, firewall, etc. I'm running Webroot Anti-virus with Spysweeper. As for a new adapter, it'll have to be VERY reasonable as I'm very nearly flat broke right now and threatening a class action suit and full audit against my bank.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

:9 But, why couldn't I take the net card out of the HP pc? It's an Nvidia nforce MCP Networking Controller. Gods, I'm an idiot sometimes. 

And thank you for the link. That one is right up my alley, price wise, especially if the one I mention above won't work.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

If it's integrated to the motherboard you won't be able to take it out.


Moondancer1 said:


> :9 But, why couldn't I take the net card out of the HP pc? It's an Nvidia nforce MCP Networking Controller. Gods, I'm an idiot sometimes.
> 
> And thank you for the link. That one is right up my alley, price wise, especially if the one I mention above won't work.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Fred Meyer (Kroger to some) may have one and I could return it if it didn't work, but I'd rather try the one I have on hand if it's compatible. It would figure that it would be the adapter itself after all this. It's one of the few things that carried over from the old pc and would be about 5-6 yrs old.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

oh, crud. I hope not. Guess I'll go look.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

:*( /cry Both the HP and the mini Dell PCs have built in ethernet controllers. Not a dratted thing I can do until tomorrow at the earliest. Unless I want to spend the rest of the night reloading my OS possibly for nothing, since that won't fix anything if it's the hardware. ::bangs head on keyboard:: (again) ::whimper::


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Oh, and yeah, I have 4 extra pci slots left. The previous mobo in this PC had next to nothing for extras. So, when I shopped for a new one, I wanted plenty of extra slots, lol.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Well, Fred Meyer doesn't carry much in the way of computer hardware anymore. All they had for networking/internet were a couple of wireless adapters, including USB ones. /sigh Radio Shack was closed today, so I don't know if they have what I wanted or not. 

I had another thought, though. If the problem was just a faulty ethernet controller, the wireless adapter I installed should have worked. But, according to ipconfig/all, the static ip address I put in doesn't work for it. It shows no ip addresses found. The adapter worked fine in the HP PC. I'm still inclined to think it's a faulty winsock, or something like that since it won't reset. But, I am no expert by any means. Still, I'm so tired of working on this problem I'm just about ready to format c: and start all over.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

I tried installing another wireless adapter that I swiped out of the PC I have at the shop, just to make sure the wireless part of this wasn't due to a bad wireless card. I thought the HP had my original wireless adapter, but Hubby reminded me that it came with one. The PC I use for security at the shop had the Zyxel. Not that it really matters. It didn't change a thing. So, the problem is not the wireless adapter. 

As for the Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller, I was mistaken when I said it was brought over from the previous motherboard. It couldn't be as it's built in on the current mobo. Just goes to show ya how wrong I can be when I'm tired, lol.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Try getting a PCI network card first, see if the issue persist rather than reinstalling your OS or do a factory default setting.


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

Hmm. I guess I must have not hit "post" last night. So, here's my response again, lol. 

I'm beyond putting a bomb under my PC now, and also gotten past the urge to wipe it. (for now) /sigh But, it will have to stay the way it is for the time being as I cannot even afford a $6 network card right now, even if it shipped for free. Hopefully I'll be able to order a new pci controller in a couple of days. It's pretty much the only thing I haven't tried. Well, except wiping it and starting over. All of my other systems can go online except the one I use at home the most. It also has my game on it and I haven't been able to play for almost 2 weeks now.  I'm having serious withdrawals, lol. 

I don't understand, though why the pci controller being faulty would make it so that even the wireless card wouldn't work. Perhaps it's in the programming somehow. I'll be the first to admit that I can put a system together, but if what I know about programming were fuel, it wouldn't get an ant on a motorcycle half way around a cheerio. 

I will update you as soon as I get a new network controller and install it. Wish me luck, please.  And thank you again for all your help. I greatly appreciate the time and effort you have spent on my problem. Hopefully I will return soon with an update. 

Elizabeth


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

We are trying to eliminate the hassle of reinstalling everything, that will be the final task to do. :grin:


----------



## Moondancer1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

hi, 2xg! I'm posting this from the computer I've been working on. I was finally able to buy a new card. I bought a USB one for now, thinking that if it worked I would go back and get the one that installs in the system. I guess this was the problem all along. Thank you so very much for all the time you spent on my problem. I appreciate it very much.  I still can't connect on the wireless, though. I tried to do a repair, but it didn't work. At least it's finally back online. Thank you again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, Wired doesn't *

That's great news Elizabeth! Looks like that your Wi Fi adapter went out too. Integrated network Adapters sometimes can go bad easily. It happened to me also.
I'll go ahead and mark this Thread Solved. Happy to hear that you're now able to browse again.


Moondancer1 said:


> hi, 2xg! I'm posting this from the computer Ive been working on. I was finally able to buy a new card. I bought a USB one for now, thinking that if it worked I would go back and get the one that installs in the system. I guess this was the problem all along. Thank you so very much for all the time you spent on my problem. I appreciate it very much.  I still can't connect on the wireless, though. I tried to do a repair, but it didn't work. At least it's finally back online. Thank you again.


You're very Welcome.


----------

